# 8 year old APHA mare



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

NICE horse. I like her a lot. That butt....... O.O


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

bitinsane said:


> NICE horse. I like her a lot. That butt....... O.O


So do I, she's half halter lines and they're bred for big butts lol


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She is a very nice horse. I think her shoulder is one of the greatest parts of her.

As long as she stays sound with that old hoof injury. This horse should be in the show pen!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm looking to do Trail Classes, Trails, WP, and/or Reining, but reining isn't a definite. I might also do some team penning.


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

Also, I thought she might be slightly over at the knee, but I'm pretty bad at critiquing. What do you guys think?


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

I thought she looked slightly buck kneed in the 2nd photo, but I think it's the angle or the way she is standing because I can't see it in the other photos.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

if they pulled that bit any tighter in the head shot, the rings would be up around her ears! yikes.

anyhow, I like her. I feel like she's a bit back at the knee and light on bone, but over all a very nice mare.

I would be very, very cautious about a horse with a "history of digestive upsets". I have known a few colic prone horses, and they need careful watching. I have personally seen three die of colic related complications, and its not something I would ever take on lightly.


----------



## Sino (Jan 12, 2013)

Also looks to be a bit sickle hocked. What are you planning on using her for?


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

I am not an expert, but if at all possible I try to stay away from horses with past injuries. Her pasterns particularly in the rear appear upright, and it may be the photos but the right front almost looks slightly clubby. I would definitely invest in a vet exam, as she sounds like a solid horse and appears kind.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

BlueSpark said:


> if they pulled that bit any tighter in the head shot, the rings would be up around her ears! yikes.


Haha, I thought the same thing. :wink:

Pastures are very upright, especially on the front feet. She is over at the knee. Maybe a bit sickle-hocked (but not bad). She looks slightly duck-footed in front. Her body is very balanced. Love her shoulder and hip. It's more her legs I would worry about.

As far as her injury goes, you'll probably get more details about it. Some things might be minor. Some things might be a deal-breaker. Either way I would get a vet check. 

For what you want to do with her, her legs might be fine. For example, if I were looking for a barrel racing prospect, I might pass on her because I wouldn't know how her legs would hold up for that. 

Worth to have a look in person. Decent price too.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

*She had a year off for a hoof injury, but is coming back fine with no problems. She can be quick, and has go when asked, so Gracie is probably not for a total beginner, but a confident novice on up could have a great time riding her. Her breeding is a cross of halter and running lines to give you a BIG, athletic mare. Would be a great out-cross for halter/ western performance paint breeders. 
*


She is up to date on all of her vaccinations, deworming and had her teeth floated in 2013. She does have a history of digestive upset, but does great when kept on pasture or alfalfa. Vet checks are welcome at buyer’s expense. $2500


The above from the ad? No way would I be buying her with any plans to ride her.

A hoof injury that had her off for a year? Was major injury and that would make me say no. And at this point is still coming back? Which may mean they aren't asking her to really do much, but put some real riding on her and you could have lame horse, or one that only stays sound with special, and expensive shoes.

And a history of digestive upsets? But is okay with alfalfa or pasture? That right there sounds suspicious to me.

A PPE in no way would show something internally either, that takes ultrasound, or other diagnostics to sort out.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Because she's had an injury that affected her soundness for a time, GET A PPE. I do like her though.

ETA - Also get her past vet records.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

I love the short cannons and hock set on this mare. I would want clarification on "digestive upset"....their subtle term for colic??


----------



## SummerAwaits (May 18, 2013)

I think she is a very nice mare. I would highly recommend to go and look at her and see what you think. I would definitely get a vet check though, because when someone says "Digestive upset" it's probably a term for sand colic or other form of colic... Just from past experiences. I would even consider bringing your farrier with you so you can see what he thinks about her feet with that past hoof injury. Overall, she does look very well balanced and I think she'd be good for what you want to do with her.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

SummerAwaits said:


> I think she is a very nice mare. I would highly recommend to go and look at her and see what you think. I would definitely get a vet check though, because when someone says "Digestive upset" it's probably a term for sand colic or other form of colic... Just from past experiences. I would even consider bringing your farrier with you so you can see what he thinks about her feet with that past hoof injury. Overall, she does look very well balanced and I think she'd be good for what you want to do with her.


My gelding coliced twice...first time he had surgery, second time 4 day hospital stay. So their use of "digestive upset" sure does mean colic to me. And I would sure want them to explain it...


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

They could mean that she is ulcer prone when they say digestive upset. My filly was the same way...did BEAUTIFULLY on alfalfa hay as a buffer and pasture/as much hay as she could eat, but would act quite ouchy and develop ulcers and gas if she was grained much or if she didn't get the alfalfa.

Talk to the owners about exactly what they mean, and make sure her hoof is checked carefully my an expert. Otherwise this is an athletic, NICE mare that I just love the look of.


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

waresbear said:


> ETA - Also get her past vet records.


Yes, yes, yes, yes, YES. Written proof of past injuries/treatments will often times give more, and more accurate, information than the seller will themselves. Even if they have the best for this horse at heart and don't intend to leave something out, we're all human and it happens.


----------

